# R. Schumann's solo piano music



## science

What are your favorite works for solo piano by R. Schumann? 

If you have favorite recordings of them, I would appreciate that too. (I'm new here, and I can't tell if that belongs in a different forum or not.)


----------



## Aramis

My personal favourite is second piano sonata in G minor - marvelous work and essence of XIXth century pianism. My favourite performances are by Argerich (on CD together with Liszt) and Blechacz (on CD "Piano Recital" together with Chopin, Liszt, Debussy, Szymanowski).


----------



## joen_cph

Piano Cto - Argerich,Harnoncourt

Kinderszenen -Argerich
Kreisleriana - Argerich, secondarily Horowitz CBS/Sony
Sonata 2 - Argerich
Davidsbündlertänze - Ugorski
Symphonic Etudes - Kissin (brilliant 4CD box, includes some fine Chopin recordings etc)

Carnaval - Serebryakov (rare, LP)
Novelletten - Beveridge Webster (rare, LP)


----------



## science

Thank you guys.


----------



## Air

Not mentioned yet is the _Fantasy in C major_, both a tribute to Beethoven and a heart-felt dedication of love to Clara. There's a good number of "top" recordings that I couldn't live without - Gieseking, Richter, Moiseiwitsch, and Egorov to name but four.

I really love the op. 2 _Papillons_ too. It's so innocent, and full of youthful joy. If you are getting the _Fantasy_ performed by Richter, there's a disc coupled with the _Papillons_ that isn't too expensive. It also has the best recording, besides Michelangeli's, of the fantastic _Faschingsschwank aus Wien_ (Carnival in Vienna).

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the other Sonatas by Schumann. _No. 1_ is definitively performed by Sofronitsky and almost as brilliant as the 2nd sonata. My favorite is _Grand Sonata No. 3_ though, and Horowitz's interpretation is the best I have come across.

I highly endorse Cortot for works like the _Davidsbündlertänze_, _Symphonic Etudes_, and _Kreisleriana_. He is a master at sculpting what he plays, and each individual section in the above works comes out simply magically. Again, there are always wrong notes in his recordings, but once you come to appreciate his intelligent musicality, you're so caught up in his playing that these don't even bother you anymore.


----------



## zoziejemaar

Air said:


> Not mentioned yet is the _Fantasy in C major_, both a tribute to Beethoven and a heart-felt dedication of love to Clara. There's a good number of "top" recordings that I couldn't live without - Gieseking, Richter, Moiseiwitsch, and Egorov to name but four.


The _Fantasy in C major_ is my favourite. Uncompromising passion from beginning to end. When I hear the term "romantic piano music", I think of this Fantasy.

Thank you for the recommended recordings, by the way.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think op 2, op 6 and ops 9-23 represent a fantastic body of work. I can't comment on ops 1, 3, 4, 5, 7 and 8 as I haven't come across them.


----------



## toucan

Well, one cannot evoke the _Fantasie_ without disregarding Horowitz's unsurpassble performance during his return to Carnegie Hall, 1965 concert! When you are under Horowitz's spell no other pianist makes the grade!

The three volume set of Cortot recordings released by Biddulph is worth a try, though.

Sofronitsky did the first piano Sonata as well as he does Scriabin. Pollini also did a good recording of it, modern without anachronism.

Speaking of Scriabin, the 7th *Waldszenen*, titled _Vogel als Prophet_, sounds like a prefiguration of Scriabin (as well as a prefiguration of the 7th piano *Notation* by Pierre Boulez, titled _Hieratique_. Must be something about the 7th number that inspires composers to equal Robert Schumann).

I am currently listening to one of Richter's recording of *Waldszenen*, it's as good as any.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I much prefer the symphonies and concertos.

However, I do like the miniature miniatures like the Kindersehen. I get the image of Schumann sitting down at his desk and just churning these gems out like a machine!


----------



## Webernite

Air said:


> Not mentioned yet is the _Fantasy in C major_, both a tribute to Beethoven and a heart-felt dedication of love to Clara. There's a good number of "top" recordings that I couldn't live without - Gieseking, Richter, Moiseiwitsch, and Egorov to name but four.


What do you think of Horowitz's recording? I thought it was very good.


----------



## Ukko

Webernite said:


> What do you think of Horowitz's recording? I thought it was very good.


The magic in the Fantasie Op. 17 is in the first movement. It exudes, excretes, (and several other 'exes' probably) the essence of Romantic emotion. Horowitz is only one of several recorded pianists who would make the spinal hairs stand up on our backs, if we had any there.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

joen_cph said:


> Carnaval - Serebryakov (rare, LP)


I almost sure you can download this from intoclassics.net.


----------



## Air

Webernite said:


> What do you think of Horowitz's recording? I thought it was very good.


I just don't understand why Volodya, the great musician that he is, has to take the first movement so slow. It hangs in the air, it waits, but in the process it loses much of its natural flow. And a lot of the driving passion of the piece, I feel, is drained through overstatement and on occasion, gratuitous rushing.

Honestly, it tires me a bit listening to the 1965 recording. A very musical performance, that's for certain, but for some reason it's just impossible to forget that Horowitz, the pianist, is always there, working hard and thinking hard, whatever magic comes out of those incredible fingers of his. And there's not enough Schumann there. Personality is personality, but personality must speak through the music.



Hilltroll72 said:


> The magic in the Fantasie Op. 17 is in the first movement. It exudes, excretes, (and several other 'exes' probably) the essence of Romantic emotion. Horowitz is only one of several recorded pianists who would make the spinal hairs stand up on our backs, if we had any there.


Of course, this is something I can't possibly disagree with. But we all have our preferences. There are so many great pianists to enjoy and some we will connect with more than others.

I haven't heard, by the way, the earlier Horowitz recording of the _Fantasy_, another Carnegie Hall performance from 1946. But early Horowitz 'clicks' more for me, so I got to look into it.


----------



## tdc

I really enjoy his waldszenen op. 82


----------



## Air

toucan said:


> The three volume set of Cortot recordings released by Biddulph is worth a try, though.


I have his stuff on Pearl, but I agree!



toucan said:


> Speaking of Scriabin, the 7th *Waldszenen*, titled _Vogel als Prophet_, sounds like a prefiguration of Scriabin (as well as a prefiguration of the 7th piano *Notation* by Pierre Boulez, titled _Hieratique_. Must be something about the 7th number that inspires composers to equal Robert Schumann).


Interesting. Thanks for the info toucan.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

My favorite is *Kreisleriana Op.16* with no doubt, maybe the best work ever written for piano I think, and also enjoy *Blumenstück Op.19*.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Il_Penseroso said:


> My favorite is *Kreisleriana Op.16* with no doubt, maybe the best work ever written for piano


Why?.................


----------



## Chris

Don't forget the opus 7 Toccata


----------



## Il_Penseroso

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Why?.................


Dear Ysaye,
I said "Maybe" and "I think" !!  It's my favorite piano work forever. For me It's the best music of love and passion that we could see Schumann moving dramatically from the character Eusebius to Florestan respectively in each of the eight numbers of the work, more than any other piano work I've heard from the Romantic era. Anyway I didn't mean a technical point of view !! :lol:


----------



## tchaik

The ABEGG Variations - an early work but quite charming in the hands of a talented pianist


----------



## Klavierspieler

I actually can't think of a Schumann work that I don't like...


----------



## Vesteralen

joen_cph said:


> Piano Cto - Argerich,Harnoncourt
> 
> Kinderszenen -Argerich
> Kreisleriana - Argerich, secondarily Horowitz CBS/Sony
> Sonata 2 - Argerich
> Davidsbündlertänze - Ugorski
> Symphonic Etudes - Kissin (brilliant 4CD box, includes some fine Chopin recordings etc)
> 
> Carnaval - Serebryakov (rare, LP)
> *Novelletten - Beveridge Webster (rare, LP*)


Yes to this! One of my 40-year-old vinyls!


----------



## Vesteralen

Once again, my mind always goes back to the 70s when I first started listening. Schumann was, for a number of years, my favorite composer, and the solo piano music contained some of my favorite and most listented to pieces.

My most often played discs back then were:

Symphonic Etudes / Fantasy Op 17 - *Geza Anda *DG
Sonata No.1 / Fantasiestucke Op. 111
Sonata No.2 / Kreisleriana - both *Claudio Arrau *PHILIPS
Novelletten - *Beveridge Webster *DOVER

I also used to have a copy of the *Cortot *Carnaval that I liked a lot.

Does anyone recall the DVD that has a different pianist performing each section of this work by using two pianos and having a new performer come out to sit at the unused piano getting ready while another one plays? A fascinating novelty to watch, though probably not as much fun if you just have to listen to it. The interpretive choices were quite varied as you can well imagine.

Last minute addition: I have to give an honorable mention to *Klara Wurtz*. I think she does a marvelous job with interpreting Schumann, and since her multi-disc set is available at a budget price, I think it's a highly recommendable selection. I just wish they had let her continue with this series beyond Volume 1.


----------



## Ukko

Klavierspieler said:


> I actually can't think of a Schumann work that I don't like...


That is quite declasse. And it makes at least two of us. The work I am luke warm about is the piano concerto, and that may be because it seems to always be bundled with the Grieg, and I end up hearing both of them. They are too much alike to be heard consecutively.


----------



## Quartetfore

It was sort of a schock to see the name Beveridge Webster. A great many years ago I saw him play in "Town Hall" in New York City. In those days, "Town Hall" had the same sort of programs that you find at Wigmore Hall in London. I have to admit that I came away from the concert bored, but I don`t think that at the time I was ready for the type of demanding program that was given.
I like almost all Schumanns piano music, the only work that I`m not sure about is the Piano Sonata. I don` know the Sonata well enough to a a firm opinion.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hilltroll72 said:


> That is quite declasse. And it makes at least two of us. The work I am luke warm about is the piano concerto, and that may be because it seems to always be bundled with the Grieg, and I end up hearing both of them. They are too much alike to be heard consecutively.


Funny, I love the Concerto; the only piece (at least of those I've heard) that I'm just a little lukewarm about is the second Konzertstück, Op. 134, I don't care for the French Horn solo towards the end (at least, I think it was a French Horn and I think it was towards the end, I haven't listened to it for a while).

What is déclassé about liking all of Schumann?


----------



## Guest

I love his Sonata No. 3 (Concerto Without Orchestra). Speaking of sonatas, does anyone know if anyone completed/recorded Schumann's newly discovered unfinished sonata yet?


----------



## Op.123

Widmung - Liszt transcription - Van Cliburn
Fantaisie - Richter
Carnaval - Arrau
Kreisleriana - Lupu


----------



## Ravndal

Carnaval - Slåttebrekk
Toccata - Horowitz
Allegro in B minor - Pollini
Fantasiestuck - Argerich
Kinderszenen - Argerich
Sonata no 1 - Perahia
Etudes Symphonique - Aimard
Variations on a theme by Beethoven - Andreas Boyde


----------



## worov

What about this little gem ?


----------



## Schumann

Album Für Die Jugend, Op. 68 - 13. In The Merry Month Of May
Album Für Die Jugend, Op. 68 - 32. Scheherazade
Album Für Die Jugend, Op. 68 - 35. Mignon
Albumblätter - 3. Ziemlich Langsam
Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6 - 14. Zart Und Singend
Kinderszenen, Op. 15 - 7. Traumerei
Piano Sonata #2 In G Minor, Op. 22 - 4. Rondo, Presto
Symphonische Etüden, Op. 13 - Etude #11: Con Espressione
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9. Abschied


----------



## Pantheon

I have a lovely collection of Schumann's works somewhere... and Rachmaninov's interpretation of the Carnival. Love it !
Otherwise I love Kreisleriana, the toccata, the Arabesque and the Kinderszenen


----------



## DavidA

I have recently discovered the late Geza Anda was a superb interpreter of Schumann.
The Kreisleriana, Carnival, Symphonic Etudes - all revelatory performances.
Add these to ones by Richter, Cherkassky, Lupu, Kempff, Argerich, Rachmaninov and Cziffra (madcap Carnival) it does make you thankful for the gramophone's riches.


----------



## DavidA

Pantheon said:


> I have a lovely collection of Schumann's works somewhere... and Rachmaninov's interpretation of the Carnival. Love it !
> Otherwise I love Kreisleriana, the toccata, the Arabesque and the Kinderszenen


Toccata with Cziffra, Richter or Argerich.


----------



## Mandryka

DavidA said:


> Toccata with Cziffra, Richter or Argerich.


Best of all with Lhevinne


----------



## Mandryka

DavidA said:


> I have recently discovered the late Geza Anda was a superb interpreter of Schumann.
> The Kreisleriana, Carnival, Symphonic Etudes - all revelatory performances.
> Add these to ones by Richter, Cherkassky, Lupu, Kempff, Argerich, Rachmaninov and Cziffra (madcap Carnival) it does make you thankful for the gramophone's riches.


The best of Anda's Schumann I've ever heard is a live Davidsbundlertanze on an old Ermitage/Aura CD, it's much much better than his studio recording.


----------



## Novelette

The first movement of his Faschingsschwank aus Wien is among my favorite things of all to play. I play a mean Intermezzo from the same set, if I may say so. At least, I play derive a great deal of joy in playing both movements.

I never considered the possibility of disliking solo piano music when I was younger, it seemed to come with the territory of classical music by necessity. These days, I can understand the reasons not to like it, but I can't relate.


----------



## myself

I love Arthur Rubinstein' s Fantasiestucke, op 12, especially Aufschwung!


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

When it comes to piano compositions Robert Schumann piano compositions are my favorites, all of them.
Here are a few outstanding performances;
Sonata No.1 Lazar Berman in Tokyo recital on UTube in very good sound




Fantasie op17 Murray Perahia, his performance of the last movement is the finest on record, my opinion.
Humoreske, Radu Lupe
Kinderszenen, Radu Lupe
Kreisleriana, Radu Lupu
Symphonic Etudes, Jean-Yves Thibaudet, this performance includes five additional variations which I like very much.
Carnaval, Antonin Kubalek.


----------



## Mandryka

Vahe Sahakian said:


> Carnaval, Antonin Kubalek.


A good pianist I suspect, who I only know through his late Brahms. Unfortunately Carnival isn't one of the pieces of music I'm much interested in and it seems to be the only Schumann he's recorded.


----------



## Bulldog

Mandryka said:


> A good pianist I suspect, who I only know through his late Brahms. Unfortunately Carnival isn't one of the pieces of music I'm much interested in and it seems to be the only Schumann he's recorded.


Although out of print, the disc having Carnaval also has three other Schumann piano works including Kinderszenen.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

Mandryka said:


> A good pianist I suspect, who I only know through his late Brahms. Unfortunately Carnival isn't one of the pieces of music I'm much interested in and it seems to be the only Schumann he's recorded.


The Carnaval performed by Antonin Kubalek is on a Dorian CD, it includes more Schumann including Kinderscenen, drei Phantasiestucke and Gesange Der Fruhe., it is a 1989 recording in spectacular sound.
Kubalek, a Czeck pianist, is not well known at least compared to Ivan Moravec , but if you hear his Schumann, all I can say is WOW.


----------



## Mandryka

Cool, thanks everyone.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

Two more Schumanns;
Another Carnival, this one" Carnival Jest from Vienna" Murray Perahia.
Nachtstuke performed by Emil Gileles


----------



## Mandryka

The Gilels Nachtstücke is very good. Someone was asking about Gilels recently here and I dug it out and listened for the first time in about ten years, it's very impressive music making.



Vahe Sahakian said:


> is not well known at least compared to Ivan Moravec , .


There's quite a good Schumann recording by Moravec, this

View attachment 115257


Not to be confused with his later Supraphon recording, which is maybe not so special.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Anything from this:
https://www.valentinalisitsa.com/albums/20


----------



## Mandryka

I think Lisitsa plays Schumann in a vivid and powerful way. More gutsy more than refined and poetic. 

Her PR man, Logan Young, wrote a fun essay for that CD.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Mandryka said:


> I think Lisitsa plays Schumann in a vivid and powerful way. More gutsy more than refined and poetic.
> 
> Her PR man, Logan Young, wrote a fun essay for that CD.


I think she's a great pianist, if that's what your trying to say.


----------



## Mandryka

I think Kubalek’s Gesange und Frühe is very good indeed, thanks again for pointing it out (it’s very badly tagged in Qobuz, so I wouldn’t have found it otherwise.)


----------



## AnthonyAlcott

I've spent many a night dreaming of what could have been (and what we've been deprived of), had Schumann lived to an older age. His piano music excites me and defines for me what romanticism is all about. His sonatas in particular I do not think I could live without; but really, most of his entire oeuvre is beautiful to me.


----------



## chu42

In approximate order:
Symphonic Etudes
Toccata
Fantasy in C Major
Abegg Variations
Kriesleriana
Sonata No.1
Sonata No.2
Fantasiestucke

The Symphonic Etudes are among the very best of anything written for piano- heck, they're among the best of anything ever written, period. The five "posthumous" variations should never be excluded from a performance of this work, they are just as masterful as any other of the etudes.

It's unfortunate that many do not think of Schumann as a first rate keyboard composer when he was just as brilliant as Liszt and Chopin, although perhaps not as innovative.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Bulldog said:


> Although out of print, the disc having Carnaval also has three other Schumann piano works including Kinderszenen.


Not out of print

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Music-Robert-Schumann-Phantasiestücke/dp/B000001Q7Z


----------



## flamencosketches

Schumann's Toccata is awesome.


----------



## Mandryka

flamencosketches said:


> Schumann's Toccata is awesome.


Yes but is it music? This is the only performance I know which makes me think it is


----------



## flamencosketches

Well, it's a toccata :lol:


----------



## chu42

It is music, and great music, but well hidden by outward technique. Ironically his best use of sonata form in his solo piano music.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian

chu42 said:


> In approximate order:
> 
> The Symphonic Etudes are among the very best of anything written for piano- heck, they're among the best of anything ever written, period. The five "posthumous" variations should never be excluded from a performance of this work, they are just as masterful as any other of the etudes.]
> 
> Agree with the above, I have a recording of Etudes that includes "5 Appendix" performed by Jean-Yves Thibaudet on London/Decca 1995 CD, just a beautiful performance


----------



## Roger Knox

Anton Kuerti excelled in Schumann -- did an outstanding recording of Kreisleriana and the F Minor Sonata back in the 1970's. I love Schumann's piano music, but despise the Toccata because it is a notorious arm-buster.


----------



## Caryatid

Schumann is one of my favourite composers, and mainly for his sets of character pieces. Carnaval, Kreisleriana, Davidsbundlertanze, Waldszenen, the Symphonic Etudes, the neglected Humorekse - to my mind, these are the authentic heirs to Bach's great keyboard partitas. 

In the last couple of years I have enjoyed Dmitri Aexeev's recording of the Symphonic Etudes. He is a fine underrated pianist in the Russian virtuoso tradition.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

I like *Fantasie, Op. 17*, Jan Bartoš









*Symhonic studies, Op. 13*, Ivo Pogorelich









and *Kinderszenen, Op. 15*, Vladimir Horowitz









I think these pianists weren't mentioned above...


----------



## annaw

Schumann was my introduction to solo piano music and I've enjoyed his works immensely since then. I'm especially fond of Kinderszenen (as mentioned above, Horowitz's recording is great but I also like Argerich's). I had the opportunity to hear Schiff play Fantasie in C major, op. 17 when he visited Tallinn and that was a wonderfully powerful performance and really helped me understand that amazing piece.


----------



## ZeR0

Kinderszenen (Horowitz)
Kreisleriana (Horowitz)
Fantasy (Richter or Pollini)


----------

